# Montreal OrchidExpo 2018



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2018)

Saw a bunch of Canadienne STFR'S, worked on a team judging Phal hybrids, there were a few AM's, :a Pk with very horizontal petals. 










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2018)

Some good vendors, unfortunately Forestview doesn't ship to the USA. ., enjoy. 









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2018)

More.










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2018)

Lastly 










Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks for posting. Yes nice PK. Also drooling over the sophronitis or catt or what ever it’s being called these days.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2018)

Catt. coccineae. Yes, they were nice but not awardible. I was so hectic going out the house that I forgot something I was supposed to bring for a STF'R. Oh well, there's always the mail. Also, first time in years I didn't get extra inspection on the way back. Unbelievable. 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 26, 2018)

Yikes! I had only seen this on my phone. On a screen... Sorry about the $#!++y photos; the lighting there is always tricky. i say a lady with a phone on which she was adjusting the color balance. I almost mugged her for it! Just kidding.


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 26, 2018)

micranthum in flower for sale? jeez louise


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2018)

That show looks like fun! Love to have been there. I'm confident that one
of these days you'll learn how to focus. I have faith in you Eric. Is that "our"
J-P with the Phrag Plus sign behind him? I think I'd have risked it to grab a
handful of his Phrags!!!


----------



## Lanmark (Mar 27, 2018)

Looks like it was a great show!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2018)

Thanks for the photos. 
The focus is off on a lot of the photos..........or is it my eyes?
Love the sophronitis.


----------



## Dandrobium (Mar 28, 2018)

Thanks for posting this! Great to see the displays! I spoke with Doug and Terry Kennedy this weekend at our show, and they mentioned that a kovachii was awarded recently in Montreal. Its nice to see a pic of it.

We had a grower here bring in a freshly opened kovachii to the show this past Sunday, 2 days after judging! Gotta love the timing. Very rich colour when first opened.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 28, 2018)

abax said:


> That show looks like fun! Love to have been there. I'm confident that one
> of these days you'll learn how to focus. I have faith in you Eric. Is that "our"
> J-P with the Phrag Plus sign behind him? I think I'd have risked it to grab a
> handful of his Phrags!!!



Yes, that is our JP. 



Ozpaph said:


> Thanks for the photos.
> The focus is off on a lot of the photos..........or is it my eyes?
> Love the sophronitis.



It is your eyes, better schedule an appointment quick!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 29, 2018)

abax said:


> That show looks like fun! Love to have been there. I'm confident that one
> of these days you'll learn how to focus. I have faith in you Eric. Is that "our"
> J-P with the Phrag Plus sign behind him? I think I'd have risked it to grab a
> handful of his Phrags!!!



:clap: 

Jean


----------



## Wendy (Mar 29, 2018)

Thanks Eric! :clap:


----------

